# HK Gun Salesman Shoots Biker in HK Parking Lot with a AC 556 - aka Mini 14



## GURPS

*Gun Salesman Cleared in Fatal Va. Shooting*



A gun salesman who pleaded self-defense in the death of a man he shot with a machine gun following a traffic dispute and a lengthy highway chase was acquitted of second-degree murder and a gun charge yesterday by a Fairfax County jury.

The Circuit Court jury deliberated almost four hours before finding Gary S. Fadden, 26, not guilty in the death of William H. Hamilton, 35, of Front Royal, Va., last Feb. 26.

Hamilton was shot six times in the parking lot of the Chantilly-area office of Heckler und Koch, the gun manufacturing firm that employs Fadden. According to testimony at the trial, Fadden had attempted to take refuge there following a 17-mile chase that began on Route 50 near Middleburg in Loudoun County.

The weapon from which the fatal shots were fired was a Ruger Mini-14 semiautomatic rifle modified for fully automatic machine gun use, according to testimony at the trial. Such weapons are usually owned legally only by the military and law enforcement agencies, but Fadden, as a weapons salesman, was licensed to carry one. The weapons charge of which Fadden was acquitted was using a firearm in commission of a felony.


----------



## black dog

Gary shot him in 1983 if I remember correctly... Reading is fundamental...


----------



## Gilligan

Holy necropost, batman...


----------



## Ken King

Gilligan said:


> Holy necropost, batman...


Just guessing here, but that is probably why he posted it in the History forum.


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Just guessing here, but that is probably why he posted it in the History forum.


oh...right. Well it's early...had not had my second beer yet.


----------



## Ken King

Gilligan said:


> oh...right. Well it's early...had not had my second beer yet.


Skip the beer - "take a shot"


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Skip the beer - "take a shot"



At 7:20 in the morning?  That'd practically make me an alcoholic. I'll stick to the breakfast beers.


----------



## Ken King

Gilligan said:


> At 7:20 in the morning?  That'd practically make me an alcoholic. I'll stick to the breakfast beers.


Its after noon somewhere.


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Its after noon somewhere.


Exactly. Time zones are just a suggestion.


----------



## GURPS

Ken King said:


> Just guessing here, but that is probably why he posted it in the History forum.




Indeed 

As Far As I Know .. the only legal use of a legal machine gun in a self defense incident 

there was a cop that used a Legal .380 Mac 11 to murder someone


----------



## black dog

Gary is a good guy, i met him a few years before when he was a saleman for Art Cook who owned Howco Distribution as a salesman with a few of the guys I grewup with and he hung out at Atlantic Silver Spring. When he left HK he bought a major portion of Al Mar knifes, he sold out last year I believe.


----------

